# Optical Forums > Optical and Ophthalmic Equipment >  Help with Nidek/Santinelli LE 7070

## Rockstargazer

I need to replace bearings in the carriage assembly for my Santinelli LE 7070.  Don't need any parts as I have a duplicate edger with a fried mother board but in tact which I use for spare parts.  Ideally would like to have someone come to my shop which is in San Francisco, but short of that a phone consult would be okay!  Any interested parties and/or reco's can shoot me a PM.  Thank you very much!   :Help: Marcie Patten

----------


## idispense

Try The Finishing Lab- they used to advertise rebuilding services. I’ve never used them so can’t verify their quality but here is the info: Call Us: 510-815-4466Fax Us: 866-431-6216

Email Us: Info@TheFinishingLab.com

*Ξ* 875 Cotting Lane, Suite K, Vacaville, CA 95688 *Ξ*

----------


## zahirc

Hi... I need some parts for my Nidek Le-7070 sx edger like calibration tool, lcd display and user manual. If you can provide, please let me know - PM me or email on zahirc@gmail.com. Thank you very much.

----------

